

[What Do You Get in Return for the] App Store 30% cut - kmfrk
http://www.manton.org/2011/01/app_store_30_cut.html

======
mishmash
Haha, recently used a DTS Support Incident for an issue I would have liked to
overcome in the UI.... and even after stating that my plan was to make it into
the MAS, the two responses I got were basically "you need to override these
private methods however Apple recommends against using private APIs, blah,
blah."

My app isn't ready yet, and so I haven't submitted it to see what happens, but
to this day, I still don't know what he was recommending me to do or if he was
trying to say they would ignore the private API usage?

For a potential 30% cut, I agree with the OP that you should be able to get a
straight answer.

~~~
kmfrk
And if not the cut then the developer license fee.

